# New York BMWCCA AutoX 10/2/04



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

PhilH said:


> However, I think it makes sense for me to wait until I actually have time to go the track more often than I do now. :tsk:


Bah, if you were a real enthusiast you'd buy them now. :rofl: :stickpoke

How many times have you tracked your car? I have to admit I'm tempted, but am chicken-sh!t that something could go wrong. I know all the arguments about how safe the BMW driving schools are, etc, but there's always that tiny chance that something goes wrong and you're SOL with no insurance. There's always something like oil on the track, or that you just have a brain fart and mess up. I know I've done several stupid things at autox...


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

rumratt said:


> Elwood, here's an example of what we both do wrong though. In your video, watch the position of your steering wheel through the left had sweeper that follows the slalom. Mid turn you start to open up, then at the end, you need to cut left again. I do the *exact same thing* and it is bad, bad, bad.


Yeah I braked too much on entry for that run. Knew it mid turn. Funny though I only did that once or twice. Don't recall seeing it on other runs(they were one nice curve  ).

My big problem was the sweeper after that one. Didn't quite get the right braking and turn in point. Guess next time I'm out there I'll spend the day working on that again. Cone hunting worked in NJ hopefully it'll work in NY too.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

I think I've been to three driver's schools and I went to a Shelby Club meet with my brother years ago, for a total of nine track days (I only took the 330i to one (3 day) event). Recently I've only gone to one event a year, and I skipped this year because of insurance concerns.

More later, I don't even have time to chat about going to the track... :tsk:


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

Elwood said:


> My big problem was the sweeper after that one. Didn't quite get the right braking and turn in point.


Looks to me like you were too wide on both entry and exit. Were you near any of the cones in that turn? Then again, what the hell do I know about the correct line on that corner. I was all over the freaking place. I'm just glad I don't have my fumbles on tape. 



> Cone hunting worked in NJ hopefully it'll work in NY too.


You and your cone hunting. :tsk: :bigpimp:


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

rumratt said:


> Looks to me like you were too wide on both entry and exit. Were you near any of the cones in that turn?


Yep and NOPE!


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

rumratt said:


> I'm not sure it's necessary. Nobody seems to be following this story.  Is all the traffic here non-BMW OT stuff nowdays, or what?


Nah i was curious how it went out in the land of my birth...  I am actually interested in autocross, having raced (open wheel cars) in my younger days. I keep thinking about buying an older 3er for doing some autocross... maybe when I tire of the moto - either that or build a bigger garage!


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

OK, the kids are in bed. 

Every school I've been to, I've seen at least two cars go off the track. Then again, it's rained one of the three days at each of the schools I've been to as well. Heck, I even spun off the track backwards doing over 50 mph in the rain. That was an eye opener. I never knew I could get such massive power-on oversteer in third gear out of a 525i (explanation...the track was wet).

The schools I've been to even had a few skidpad runs. You can learn more on a skidpad in five minutes than you can in 10 autocrosses (at least I feel I did, I guess it depends).

The increased risk track days have over autocrossing is offset almost equally by the increased level of fun. Track days are a real kick in the pants, whereas autocrossing seems more like a technical exercise that gets the blood going just a litte bit. With four 20 minute sessions on each of the three days, you basically get four hours of track time over a three day school. How many autocrosses would you have to attend to be on the course for four hours? Many people are literally worn out from driving on the track at the end of the third day.

I didn't go this year because Nationwide insurance specifically excluded driver's education classes held on a racetrack (i.e. driver's schools). I hope to switch carriers sometime next year and go to one school later in 2005.

I could go on about different racetracks etc., but I think this post is long enough already. Ask away if you have any questions. Maybe I could drag you along next year...come on, you don't have to drive on the ragged edge of adhesion. Some people drive extra safely to save their cars... :angel:


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

gojira-san said:


> I keep thinking about buying an older 3er for doing some autocross...


Bah, bust out the 330xi.


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

PhilH said:


> Every school I've been to, I've seen at least two cars go off the track. Then again, it's rained one
> [...]
> The increased risk track days have over autocrossing is offset almost equally by the increased level of fun.


You're confirming my current thought process on the issue...

1) I need to try it at some point, and
2) but it won't happen unless either a) I can confirm that my insurance would cover an accicdent, or b) I get a car that I can handle wrecking.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

If Azenis Sports aren't squealing, you aren't driving hard enough.

Just an FYI.


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> If Azenis Sports aren't squealing, you aren't driving hard enough.
> 
> Just an FYI.


Doh! But there were a few times when i was clearly plowing, and they still weren't making noise. Maybe it depends on the pavement surface? :dunno:

It was so different than what I was used to that I was all out of whack. I'll have to see how it goes next weekend and report back.


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

rumratt said:


> Doh! But there were a few times when i was clearly plowing, and they still weren't making noise. Maybe it depends on the pavement surface? :dunno:
> 
> It was so different than what I was used to that I was all out of whack. I'll have to see how it goes next weekend and report back.


NY's lot is like razor blades. Very hard to get any tire to squeel when the rubber is no longer attached!! I know mine barely did and I don't think I really heard much from anyone else. Did hear a lot of shreading tho


----------

